# Entrepreneruail Opportunity with SproutX



## adriank (Oct 5, 2016)

Do you have an idea and want to be a part of one of Australia’s leading industries?

SproutX is a groundbreaking venture initiative run by Findex in partnership with the National Farmers Federation. Being fully government backed we can help take your passion and agriculture related idea into a multimillion dollar company.

What we can offer you:
•	Seed funding of $1000 in capital and $10000 in services
•	Office space to work from with access to all facilities including: wifi, printing, desk space, prime city location + more
•	Weekly training
•	Mentoring with industry leading figures 
•	At conclusion of the program your company will be ready to go with ongoing support available 

Our overall goal is to identify, fund and accelerate Australia’s AgTech's leading start-ups. We are seeking agriculture entrepreneurs who are keen to participate in the program. The program lasts for 6 weeks with; complete entrepreneurial training. This opportunity is open to a wide range of students to get involved in one of Australia’s largest growing industries. 



What we are looking for:
•	Passionate, agriculture entrepreneurs who are ready to contribute to growing and expanding the industry. We are seeking talent, with or without an idea. 

If you are successful after 6 weeks, you will be invited back to take things to the next level to ensure your goals are fulfilled


Does this sound like you?

Apply on the SproutX website and select the pre accelerator program

Help change Australia with us


----------

